# Cheese in the Smoke Hollow



## jerrykr (Feb 1, 2010)

Using the tin can / soldering pencil smoke generator.








Used Beech wood for the smoke.







Two cans of chips smoked for about 3 hrs.
.


----------



## fire it up (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice.
Never saw beech chips let alone Budweiser brand smoke items.
Was this your first cheese smoke?


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have seen budweiser BBQ sauces and never have I seen the wood but they are into everything so go figure that one too. I like you cheeses and I really have to try that stuff soon.


----------



## jerrykr (Feb 1, 2010)

I found these chips at Academy Sports.

I have smoked a lot of cheese, and sell a bit now and again.  I have to quit when the weather here gets hot, so now is a great time to do it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice Batch of Cheese...


----------



## jerrykr (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks, I usually have all three racks full.


----------



## jerimiah (Feb 2, 2010)

What temperature do you smoke your cheese at for the 3 hours?


----------



## jerrykr (Feb 2, 2010)

I smoke at whatever the outside ambient temperature is.  If I know it will be 80F or less outside, I'm good to go.

I don't observe any real increase in temps inside the Smoke Hollow from the chips and soldering iron, maybe 5-10F gain.  I used to measure it, but it's not worth the trouble.

Depending on what kind of wood I'm using, a can of chips smokes for about 1 1/2 hours.  I ususlly put on a glove and shake the can up about halfway thru.  One refill of chips and it's still making smoke at the 3 hour mark.

Pretty much, plug it in and forget it.


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks good!


----------

